# Those silly firefighters



## jordanfstop (Jun 8, 2008)

http://www.firelink.com/news/2750-update-firefighter-stops-for-burger-on-way-to-call



			
				www.firelink.com said:
			
		

> AUSTIN, TX — A firefighter who stopped to pick up a hamburger before rushing to help a woman in respiratory distress has been fired.
> 
> Firefighter Michael Pooler’s decision to stop at the Burger House next to his fire station before jumping onto a fire truck delayed the emergency response by two minutes, said Acting Fire Chief Jim Evans.
> 
> ...



Read the rest: http://emtlife.com/newthread.php?do=newthread&f=22


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 8, 2008)

The fire department has since released a picture of the fire fighter in question.


----------



## jazminestar (Jun 8, 2008)

JPINFV said:


> The fire department has since released a picture of the fire fighter in question.



lmao!!!! :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## mikeylikesit (Jun 8, 2008)

what a dunce!


----------



## FF/EMT Sam (Jun 9, 2008)

And they made him a shift leader...Maybe whoever was supposed to be evaluating him was getting some fries with that?


----------



## EMTBandit (Jun 11, 2008)

JPINFV said:


> The fire department has since released a picture of the fire fighter in question.



Haha. 

I heard about this on the radio one day on the way to work. I was laughing my a** off and feeling sorry for the poor woman at the same time. Makes you wonder sometimes what people are thinking. Or the lack their of.


----------



## Ops Paramedic (Jun 11, 2008)

I hope at least that he enjoyed the burger, as it was most likely the most expensive one he had ever bought!  5$= price of a burger, seeing the look on his face upon dismissal:  Priceless.


----------



## Selenolycus (Jun 13, 2008)

Man, I wish they held cops to the standard they hold firefighters and EMTs by.


----------



## wolfwyndd (Jun 13, 2008)

I'm calling BS on this story!  You can't go to a fast food restaurant and get your food in only *2 minutes*!


----------



## BossyCow (Jun 13, 2008)

Okay, I gotta admit to having driven an ambulance (after a call) through a high school fund raiser car wash. I had a newbie ride along with me, she was a bit surprised when I made her dig into her pockets for donation money too!


----------



## mikeylikesit (Jun 14, 2008)

wolfwyndd said:


> I'm calling BS on this story! You can't go to a fast food restaurant and get your food in only *2 minutes*!


LOL...good point.


----------



## Short Bus (Jun 14, 2008)

Selenolycus said:


> Man, I wish they held cops to the standard they hold firefighters and EMTs by.



I agree 100% with that.  I have seen cops finish a meal and hope they get 22ed before the can get out the door.  I am talk 20 minutes here :wacko:


----------



## GonnaBeEMT (Jun 15, 2008)

wolfwyndd said:


> I'm calling BS on this story!  You can't go to a fast food restaurant and get your food in only *2 minutes*!



Unless you have lights & sirens on?


----------



## mycrofft (Jun 19, 2008)

*Houston had firefighters stopping for pizza...*

...with CPR in progress in back. Many years ago, I'll bet....


----------

